# Serious Fallout conditions remain!



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

(AP) Radiation levels still quite high in area in and around a large crater where a large yeller barn once stood. Inhabitants barely escaping to safety. Authorities say the medium range missle allegedly came from the NY area. While sifting thru the rubble for valuables some smaller projectiles were found. 10 intact tasty projectiles were recovered and will be disposed properly. Submitted for your approval:










The victims were heard muttering THANK YOU VIC YENS BASTAGE!!!

ResIpsa nailed us but good, 2 very kind notes that mean so much. Thank brother Vic. Anita got a bunch of her favorites and boy did I ever get some great smokes, Anni and a 6000 etc man am I just grinning like an idiot. AWESOME!!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice hit ResIpsa! Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Great hit on two of the very deserving, Vic! Enjoy yens two!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice Vic, very nice. Gotta keep the Floyd's happy and well stocked.

Frank, ya'll deserve it!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

WTG Vic!!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats guys! Nice hit Vic!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you Vic!!! He told Frank he can't take mine..LOLOL.. but he didn't say a thing about me taking some of Frank's!!! :r :r :r He'd better find a good hiding place! I'm off more when he's working so he'd better watch out! That was just awesome Vic.. thank you thank you thank you!!! I thought I was helping out a cause.. had no idea I was helping out my own cause!! LOL What can be said about this forum and the folks that make this place home that hasn't already been said? This is what it's all about... great friends


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice job there Vic. Enjoy the smokes - and remember to fight nice when it comes to who gets to smoke what!!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Vic that is one of the most deserving targets on CS. WTG



You guys enjoy



Shawn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Vic the "Fixer" at it again. Enjoy your surprise package you two love birds.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Double wammy ! 

WTG !!!!!! Vic ! nice hit on two great botls/sotls.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Excellent hit Vic, WTG! And on two of the finest. Congrats!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

joed said:


> Nice job there Vic. Enjoy the smokes - and remember to fight nice when it comes to who gets to smoke what!!!


Anita don't like Padron's Joe, and that always makes it a bit easier on the side of me nugget! :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I guess he's attacking Virginia at will ... I also received a megaton bomb from him today. I lost my digital camera but lets just say that you're all familiar with the names (la aurora 100 anos, Gran habano VL, Camacho, Hoyo, Tatuaje). Thank you Vic ... I had a nasty day at work and this left me with a big smile when I got home.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Vic's going bananas in the Jungle. Great hits!! Frank Anita, and Sean enjoy!!

CBF:w


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

:w Good strike on all 3! Congrats gang! WTG Vic!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

floydp said:


> (AP) Radiation levels still quite high in area in and around a large crater where a large yeller barn once stood. Inhabitants barely escaping to safety. Authorities say the medium range missle allegedly came from the NY area. While sifting thru the rubble for valuables some smaller projectiles were found. 10 intact tasty projectiles were recovered and will be disposed properly. Submitted for your approval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy them Frank, they are nowhere near what you deserve! You have shown me much since I stumbled in here, and I've watched and observed how much you contribute to everyone here. Carry on, hopefullly others will learn from your examples!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Thank you Vic!!! He told Frank he can't take mine..LOLOL.. but he didn't say a thing about me taking some of Frank's!!! :r :r :r He'd better find a good hiding place! I'm off more when he's working so he'd better watch out! That was just awesome Vic.. thank you thank you thank you!!! I thought I was helping out a cause.. had no idea I was helping out my own cause!! LOL What can be said about this forum and the folks that make this place home that hasn't already been said? This is what it's all about... great friends


Anita, thank you for all you do, and enjoy the 'gars. You make this a great place to be, not only for what you do for everyone but just through the example you set and for that you deserve them and so much more!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> I guess he's attacking Virginia at will ... I also received a megaton bomb from him today. I lost my digital camera but lets just say that you're all familiar with the names (la aurora 100 anos, Gran habano VL, Camacho, Hoyo, Tatuaje). Thank you Vic ... I had a nasty day at work and this left me with a big smile when I got home.


Sean, enjoy them, and glad to lighten the days load for you! For all who have experienced your non-counting generosity and all of the other contributions you make here, I say thanks, you deserve much more!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like Vic is on a mission! :gn Congrats JL and Sean and enjoy 'em!

WTG Vic, great hits!

:ms NCRM


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice selection!! ... Congrats.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Now that is a nice bomb.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Gotta love a multiple warhead hit... way to go Vic


----------

